# VDRL and VISA



## shoun3110 (Aug 25, 2017)

Dear all,
I am very new to this forum. I am planning to move to UAE soon. But I have one problem to clear out first, so I am here for expert advices.
From my recent blood test I came to know that I have syphilis. My VDRL and TPHA reports are both reactive. I already have started my treatment for the same. As per doctor it will get completely cured after proper treatment of some shots, but the reports may still reactive for 2-3 months to get back to normal as nonreactive.
I know to get residence visa in UAE, they will do a test for syphilis for my job category. As per UAE immigration law, its not under deportable disease category, if reports come active then need to go for treatment.
I want to know whether this medical issue still can be a problem for me to get visa. And if not, then what will be my steps to done the visa things?
Please help....

Thank you


----------

